
Ask HN: What Podcasts would you recommend for the college students? - leoharsha2
What kind of Podcasts would you recommend for the college students who are interested in startups&#x2F;business?
======
ConstantineNash
I highly recommend Indie Hackers podcast:

[https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast)

------
tmaly
I would second the indiehackers podcast. Another great one is The Startup Chat
by Steli and Hiten.

------
bocahrokok
Y combinator podcast A16Z podcast Masters of Scale by Reid Hoffman

------
vermasque
Acquired. It's about acquisitions and IPOs.

